# EXTRA LARGE TRUCKS ON SA ROADS



## DET63 (Oct 6, 2009)

> Posted on 14 September 2009 by Railways Africa Editor
> Anyone who thought the South African government was serious in getting freight off our badly overloaded and under maintained roads and back to rail – think again. For starters, we permit bigger trucks than a raft of better informed countries. The roads suffer, not only as a result of this, but because they are inadequately looked after anyway – due to a critical lack of funds.
> 
> 
> ...


More


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Oct 6, 2009)

Is this what it looks like?

And South Africa isn't the only place suffering.


----------



## gswager (Oct 7, 2009)

Northwest states allowed truckers to carry up to 54 tons (106,000 lbs.) on highway, so US is not alone.


----------



## DET63 (Oct 7, 2009)

Will large trucks, carrying freight that might otherwise go on rails, tear up roads around the world?


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Oct 7, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Will large trucks, carrying freight that might otherwise go on rails, tear up roads around the world?


Bound to be more wear and tear.


----------



## gswager (Oct 8, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > Will large trucks, carrying freight that might otherwise go on rails, tear up roads around the world?
> ...


Yes, in additional to the bridges.


----------

